# 5:2 Fast Diet



## Carina1962 (May 24, 2013)

Is there anyone who has tried (or is till doing) the 5:2 Fast Diet?  I have had my 1st 'proper' day today (after several unsuccessful attempts) and just wondered if i am doing this correctly (although i intend on buying the book and reading it) but in the meantime, this is what i have done today:-

Had my main meal last night around 7.30pm and then did not eat anything until 2pm today where i had some homemade soup and then this evening i will have my main meal and i understand that it should all add up to approx 500 calories and then that would have given me 15 hours of fasting (includes overnight) so does this sound more or less correct?


----------



## Dory (May 24, 2013)

i don't follow the diet myself but from what i've heard through friends (and those on here) it's not actually fasting you do, you essentially have 2 days a week where you consume no more than 500 calories, then the rest of the week you eat normally.  so the fact that you've fasted for 15 hours would be irrelevant; how many calories you ate throughout the day would be what you would focus on.  if you total no more than 500 calories today after your last meal, then today would count as one of your 2 fasting days.

I think I saw somewhere that the 2 days should not be consecutive either.


----------



## loubielou (Jun 2, 2013)

I hope you are settling in with the 5:2  I do recommend reading the book, it helps to make it all clear. 

This is how I do it: I stop eating around 7pm, and 'fast' til about 11 the next morning. I have a small breakfast about 150 cals. At 1pm I have a salad- just leaves and tomatoes. At dinner time I have a small dinner- around 400 cals worth. Then is over! 

You do this on 2 days in the week, but not consecutive days.

I struggled at first with the morning, but it gets easy- really quickly. 

Do chat to your nurse though about medication etc. Mine is very supportive and gave great advise.


----------



## Carina1962 (Jun 2, 2013)

I've only really started recently and only done 3 Fast Days so far but i'm reading the book at the moment.  What I am finding works for me is skipping the breakfast and having a cup of soup or miso soup around 1pm and then have a 400 calorie meal around 7pm.  I personally find skipping breakfast is better than skipping lunch.


----------

